# Help my sister win a drawing contest for Hyrule Warriors!



## bagszi (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi, I'm bagszi from Hungary.
The local Nintendo importer decided to give away a free copy of Hyrule Warriors for the best Nintendo character drawing. Unfortunately, they want us to win by collecting Facebook likes. My sister entered with an awesome Link+Torchic art, but we are currently on the second place. I don't like aking people to like things, but we really want to win that game, since we can't afford it.
The contest ends in sept 22.
So it would be a big help for us, if you'd like this picture here:


----------



## lismati (Sep 18, 2014)

That's quite awesome. Have my like, the coloring on the piece is really impressive.


----------



## bagszi (Sep 18, 2014)

Thank you! She is really good with pencils and colorings, but she usually draws portraits and she was afraid to draw videogame characters because they are cartoonish for her.


----------



## Issac (Sep 18, 2014)

Nice, I went in and voted. However, I do have to let you know these threads are against the rules unless you've got permission from a moderator.


----------



## cearp (Sep 18, 2014)

i liked it


----------



## jurassicplayer (Sep 18, 2014)

Where are all the other entries?


----------



## DeadPixelMan (Sep 18, 2014)

.Come on people help this guy! he's 11 likes away from being in the lead!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2014)

liked


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Sep 18, 2014)

Link looks like a wussy running away from those chicken. What an embarrassing picture of LInk.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 19, 2014)

Liked. I love it. It's too good. Your sister has talent.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 19, 2014)

Like'd. Good luck in the competition!


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 19, 2014)

You actually cannot. 



			
				The rules about personal begging said:
			
		

> *Advertising & Requests*
> 
> Members are not allowed to create topics or posts intended only to promote or advertise their own or any website(s) without staff permission. If permission is given members are required to provide the name of the staff member who allowed the advert in their post.
> 
> ...


----------

